# Pump choice struggle



## CarysAnnwenT1D (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey guys! 
I’m due to go onto a pump in the next few weeks/months and I’m really stuck between which pump to use! 
Ideally I’d love the omnipod one day but due to being on a higher dose of insulin I don’t think I’ll be able to pick this one.
My top two other options were the Medtronic 640g and the accu chek spirit combo. I’ve had the combo before when I was younger so know all about it and know that it is a really reliable pump and I’m currently using the expert meter anyway.
I’m not sure if I’m edging towards the Medtronic because it’s a new learning curve or simply because i like the look of it and how it sounds from the rep?
Could anyone offer any advice on their experiences with either of the two?
I’m pulling my hair out here 
Thanks in advice! I really appreciate it!


----------



## geekypants (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi!

I have the 640g, and like it, but it is the only pump I've ever had, so have no points for comparison. I was pretty desperate, and there was space on a training course, so here I am. The lack of remote bolus is slightly annoying, I don't find tubing an issue at all (but I clip it onto my bra rather than put it in a pocket, so no chance of getting caught on anything). It is really sodding annoying in the gym, but I am slowly moving all my leggings to ones with pockets 

The big big BIG advantage of the accu chek would be the potential for looping, if that is something that would think you might be considering. It's not something I am super interested in at this stage, but I know some chums who held off on a pump until they could get one suitable.


----------



## CarysAnnwenT1D (Mar 11, 2020)

The lack of remote blousing is one of the only things making me question the 640g.
Is it something you get used to or is it constantly annoying??
I was told that in the future (hopefully not the too distant future) I could get a CGM eith the Medtronic and I would love one of those
It’s something I’ve wanted for a long time but unfortunately as I have really good hypo awareness I don’t meet the criteria which really grinds my gears


----------



## geekypants (Mar 11, 2020)

I am super used to it but have like zero shame when it comes to these things in public. I do have to think about accessibility with clothing though, which wouldn't otherwise be an issue.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 11, 2020)

Hi @CarysAnnwenT1D , I have used a combo for nearly eight years.  I was then pretty sure of switching to a 
*Medtronic 640G or 670G* mainly because:
- I wanted to be able to manually enter glucose levels from my Libre
not have to fingerprick every time I wanted to Bolus or correct.
- I was interested in the possibility of self funding sensors and making use of cgm

*However* I have chosen to go with the 
*Insight from Accu Chek* because:
- in the next few months (And my replacement is not due yet) it will use an app which will enable me to *manually enter BG
- *I get the* Libre in NHS*, and I am making that work for me and have greatly increased time in range so probably don’t need CGM
- it still has the *remote Bolus via Bluetooth.  *I really do not want to have to get my pump out to Bolus.  It is tucked away and often inaccessible depending on my clothing
- I am* very confident with their level of support*
We were also offered an yopso med pump, which looked interesting but the rep seemed very vague.

I was getting stressed about making my next choice but as @everydayupsanddowns pointed out it is a bit like getting a new car.  Each different make model has different bells and whistles, but they all do what they need to, give us insulin.  (Mind you my choice of car is heavily based on colour choice!)
We have them for four years and much changes in that time, and it will pass quickly.  It is a case of deciding what your bottom line is and pick one that does that for you (and comes in the right colour!)


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ps
There were hints from all of them about options of linking to sensors ‘soon’.
Also if you can get the Libre and are tech you could look at using the Miao Miao to loop to a Combo or Insight.  No idea how but there is plenty of info available on Facebook about how to do this.


----------



## CarysAnnwenT1D (Mar 11, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Hi @CarysAnnwenT1D , I have used a combo for nearly eight years.  I was then pretty sure of switching to a
> *Medtronic 640G or 670G* mainly because:
> - I wanted to be able to manually enter glucose levels from my Libre
> not have to fingerprick every time I wanted to Bolus or correct.
> ...


Thank you so much, this is actually really helpful and im so grateful for the help!! I’ve taken to writing down all the questions that pop into my head.
I’ve looked at the Miao miao and it’s definately something I’m interested in so I’m going to ask about that at my next appointment!


----------



## CarysAnnwenT1D (Mar 11, 2020)

geekypants said:


> I am super used to it but have like zero shame when it comes to these things in public. I do have to think about accessibility with clothing though, which wouldn't otherwise be an issue.


I’m the same, I’ve got to do things like inject myself to stay alive so simply don’t look had a few problems with that at work lately though which has really knocked my confidence and mental health way back at the minute


----------



## trophywench (Mar 11, 2020)

Well we're all in the same boat of having to jab however we choose to do it else let's face it we couldn't be having this conversation now!  LOL

I've only had Roche pumps so originally the Combo then exchanged that for an Insight - but despite it being ever so lovely and the 1.4ml cartridge being quite big enough to cover my insulin requirements for 4-ish days,
it's slower than the Combo!  Friend and I, out for a meal, having both decided how many g Carb was on our plates, each got a test strip out and said Go!

Insight took longer to produce test result, to calculate the bolus and to deliver it.  I chunter at it all the while at home 'For God's sake get on with it!' etc.   I am seriously thinking of getting another Combo when mine is renewed again towards the end of 2020.  I don't use a Libre so whilst I appreciate what it does for those that do, it doesn't come into my own personal equation.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 12, 2020)

CarysAnnwenT1D said:


> Thank you so much, this is actually really helpful and im so grateful for the help!! I’ve taken to writing down all the questions that pop into my head.
> I’ve looked at the Miao miao and it’s definately something I’m interested in so I’m going to ask about that at my next appointment!


You will probably find that the consultants are ‘not allowed’ to discuss looping with you, but mine was able to tell me that other patients were using it with good success.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 12, 2020)

I’ve been using the MM640G for a little over 4 years now, and the option of sensors to suspend before lows has hugely improved my BG management and confidence.

I made some videos back in the day... and a few updates (including niggles and gripes) eg here:






						64 Days with the Medtronic 640G: Ep 9 Review - the best and worst of the MM640G
					

All the things I really liked/disliked about the Medtronic MiniMed 640G during my 9 week trial.




					www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk
				




The fact is... there’s not a bad choice for a new pump - you just have to go with your gut. Some stuff about your new pump will drive you nuts, and other things will be an improvement on what you had before. But no D tech is ‘perfect’ because each of us has slightly different preferences and needs in a slightly different order of priority!


----------

